# médiacash



## guilloman (7 Décembre 2001)

Bonjour à tous,
L'un d'entre vous a-t'il déjà acheté un mac sur mediacash.com ?
Sont-ils réputés pour leurs délais de livraison hallucinants ?
Merci pour vos futures réponses


----------



## Napoléon (7 Décembre 2001)

Moi j'ai jamais eu à faire à eux mais je me rappelle de ça ... C'est pas forcément réjouissant pour toi ...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Décembre 2001)

Je vais te repondre honnetement vu leurs prix les tarifs des livraisons je n ai jamais été tenté de commander quelque chose chez eux


----------



## regsam (8 Décembre 2001)

Je te conseille  de jeter un coup d'oeil sur la deuxième page de cette rubrique   au titre de "Comparaison de prix iBook 600/DVD Et tu verras ce qu'il faut penser de Médiacash...


----------



## guilloman (12 Décembre 2001)

Finalment, c bon, g bien reçu mon iBook sans (ou presque) râler ;-)
Je tiens à préciser que si je suis passé par chez eux, c parcequ'ils me reprennait mon ancien ibook à un prix défiant toute concurrence !


----------



## alèm (12 Décembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par guilloman:
*c parcequ'ils me reprennait mon ancien ibook à un prix défiant toute concurrence !*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

_pour le revendre à un prix défiant toute concurrence de la vendre aussi cher _


----------

